# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ανατολική Αττική (Γέρακας, Παλλήνη, Σπάτα, Παιανία, Κορωπί..

## Capvar

Γέρακας, Παλλήνη, Σπάτα, Παιανία, Κορωπί, Μαρκόπουλο, Κερατέα, Αρτέμιδα, Γλυκά Νερά, Πικέρμι κλπ

Παιδιά βλέπω το ενδιαφέρον για το AMWN στην Ανατολική Αττική υπάρχει και είναι αυξανόμενο. Δεδομένου ότι η δόμηση στην περιοχή είναι αραιή , με χαμηλά κτήρια, πιστεύω ότι είναι ευκολότερο το στήσιμο του δικτύου, αφού η οπτική επαφή είναι τις περισσότερες φορές δεδομένη. Παρόλο που οι αποστάσεις είναι αρκετά μεγάλες (3-4 Χλμ) η καθαρή ατμόσφάιρα και η οπτική επαφή είναι αρκετές για να πετύχουμε το σκοπό μας. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αποτελούν τα λοφάκια των Μεσογείων τα οποία απομονώνουν Κορωπί, Μαρκόπουλο, Κερατέα. Με την κατάλληλη οργάνωση πιστεύω ότι τα προβληματάκια αυτά θα ξεπεραστούν. Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω όσοι έχουν γνωστούς στην περιοχή να τους ενημερώσουν και να τους οργανώσουν, ώστε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας, και μετά με Αθήνα.

----------


## crabgr

Geia sou file,
Egw menw sto telos glykwn nerwn (apenanti apo to MEC) kai me endiaferei h olh istoria. Tha ithela na enimerothw gia ton tropo me ton opoio tha mporesoume na enosoume arxika ta pc mas kai melontika na syndethoume kai me to ypoloipo dyktio.
filika,
Tzanis

----------


## manuel

Γεια σας
Εγώ μένω στον Γέρακα 200 μέτρα πιο πάνω από την Αττική οδό (προς Πεντέλη) και επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης δικτύων (αλλά τρελλαμένος με την ιδέα ) χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να μας ξεστραβώσει λίγο θα το εκτιμούσα δεόντως.
Βέβαια αν κανονιστεί κάποια συνάντηση με άτομα της περιοχής είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Capvar

Καλώς τους... pm ή mail me για οτιδήποτε διευκρίνηση, ενημέρωση , δοκιμή θέλετε....
Αρχικά διαβάστε Forum για να μπείτε στο πνεύμα και να ενημερωθείτε για τα βασικά, οπότε να έχετε μια πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το όλο θέμα...
Για να έχουμε τη δυνατότηα σύνδεσης μεταξύ μας θέλουμε κόσμο σε ψηλά και στρατηγικά σημεία, οπότε διαδόστε το στους γνωστούς σας στην περιοχή (αυξάνονται οι πιθανότες για στρατηγικά σημεία)

Όσοι άλλοι έχετε γνωστούς ανατολική Αττική, ενεργοποιήστε τους...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Λέω να οργανοθούμε κάνοντας ένα meeting σαν Ανατολική Αττική
Λέγοντας Αν. Αττική ας πάρουμε Αγ. Παρασκευή (Περιοχή Σταυρού) και πάνω.... Παλλήνη, Γέρακα, Πικέρμι, Παιανία, Σπάτα, Γλυκά Νερά, Κορωπί, Μαρκόπουλο, ακόμα και Κερατέα.....  ::  
Λοιπόν όσοι είναι μέσα pm αρχικά για να κανονίσουμε που και πότε....

----------


## k3rst

+ Alloi 2 endiaferomenoi apo rafhna.
Opoios einai konta as steilei ena mail

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Geia se olous sas.Eimai node #182 kai pleon monimo AP (hostAP) kai tha ithela na tonisw oti spitia endiaferomenwn pou einai kyriws panw se lofous exoun idiaiteri stratigiki simasia kathos mporoun na xrisimopoiithoun san repeaters i access points gia tin kalyteri ypdomi tou diktyou. Epeisis tha kanonisw me capvar gia meeting savato i kyriaki...

Ta leme soon...

----------


## vmeli

Γεια και από μένα. Είμαι ο κόμβος #595 και μένω 150 μέτρα από το Carrefour. Νομίζω ότι μια συνάντηση μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο είναι απαραίτητη για να δούμε πόσα άτομα είμαστε, που ακριβώς μένουμε και που μπορούμε να έχουμε AP.

----------


## dcharal

Γειά σας είμαι ο κόμβος #454 από Κορωπί.
Έχω οπτική επαφή με Αττική οδό, Αεροδρόμιο και περιοχές από Σπάτα, Παιανία και Καρελά...

----------


## Apostolis78

Γειά Χαρά.

Μένω Παλλήνη (στον Λόφο Παλλήνης)
έχω οπτική επαφη με Μακρο και την Ανατολική Ανθούσα.

Τι έχει γίνει με το Θέμα της Ανατολικής Αττικής?

η Αλήθεια ειναι οτι είμαι σε βουνό, αλλα το οπτικό μου πεδίο είναι κάπως περιορισμένο, αφού υπάρχουν και άλλα βουνά τριγύρω...

Περιμένω να με ενημερώσετε για τις εξελίξεις της Ανατολικής Αττικής.

----------


## racer

Capvar,

Ρήξε μια ματιά εδώ και δές που θα μπούνε η omni και η sector και δές αν σας βολεύει να βγείτε απο βριλήσσια.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Back to Greece  :: 

Νομίζω οτι ήλθε η ώρα να γίνει ένα γερό meeting για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε. Τι λέτε?

----------


## Apostolis78

Καλή ιδέα Signal
Περιμένω μέρα, ώρα και σημείο συνάντισης.

Ελπίζω να μην έχω πρόβλημα να σας αναγνωρίσω.
Θα τα βρούμε αυτα αργότερα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Εάν έχει και κανένας πρόχειρο χάρτη ανατολικών προαστείων θα ήταν πολύ καλά.  ::  
Δώστε μου το OK και κανονίζω μέσα στην εβδομάδα meeting, αλλά όχι 2-3 άτομα.

----------


## Capvar

Οκ  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Έχει γίνει σχετικό post για meeting που νομίζω πάντως οτι δεν έχουνε προσέξει πολλοί http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3296

----------


## OneMoreSomebody

Εγώ μένω Πόρτο Ράφτη - περιοχή Αυλάκι. Είχα κάνει και παλιότερα ένα post. Συγκεκριμένα βρίσκομαι σε καλό σημείο, στους πρόποδες του βουνού προς Κουβαρά - Κερατέα. Από ότι είδα στην NodeDB, δεν έχω οπτική επαφή με κανέναν. Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα είναι τα βουνά. Τες πα, έχω ήδη αρχίσω να στείνω wireless στο σπίτι μου και - κατά πάσα πιθανότητα - θα σηκώσω κεραία για επαφή με δυο φίλους μου που μένουνε επί τις παραλίας.

Ακόμα, υπάρχει ένας φίλος στο Καβούρι που ενδιαφέρετε και αυτός άμεσα. Πάντως, εγώ θα καταχωρίσω στίγμα στην NodeDB εντός του μήνα, για να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει. Άντε... βάλτε ένα χεράκι να μπούμε κι εμείς μέσα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει γενικότερα μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον προς ανατολικά ως προς το στήσιμο και τα meetings. 3-4 μόνο έχουμε οργανωθεί όσο μπορούμε. Όταν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον και όρεξη για meetings...το λέτε, γιατί είναι άσκοπο να κανονίζω συνάντηση και να πηγαίνουμε 2 άτομα.

----------


## OneMoreSomebody

Καταλαβαίνω signal... Πάντως, εγώ έχω την διάθεση τουλάχιστον να βρεθούμε μια, κάποιοι από εμάς, να τα πούμε. Δεν ξέρω και πολλά από ασύρματα δύκτια. Για να καταλάβεις, σήμερα πάω να αγοράσω το πρώτο μου access point.... I could use a tutorial....

Τες πα. Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να δραστηριοποιηθώ. Καταλαβαίνω όμως και το "κανωνίζουμε meeting και τελικά πίνουμε καφέ δύο άτομα". Στο επόμενο, θα φροντίζω να είμαστε τουλάχιστον τρεις. 

Αυτά. Αν γίνει καμοιά κίνηση πάντως το ΣΚ, εγώ είμαι μέσα, έστω και για έναν καφε "to know us better". Θα αρχίσω από σήμερα την έρευνα να είμαι πιο ενημερωμένος. 

Πάω να καταχωρήσω ένα "περίπου" στίγμα για να ξέρουμε και για τι μιλάμε.

----------


## OneMoreSomebody

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 109&zoom=2


Λέτε να μπορώ να δω τον cobain2 ????

Anyway.... αυτός είμαι εγώ "με το μάτι".... Αν έχετε όρεξη, ρίξτε μια ματιά.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Mono ean yparxei optiki epafi metaksy sas kai den sas empodizei kanenas lofos.Epikoinwnise mazi tou  ::

----------


## dti

Καταχωρήθηκε node στο Πικέρμι (#1820 pikermi)!



Φαίνεται οτι ένα link μεταξύ signal και pikermi είναι εφικτό:



Για ελάτε σ' επαφή! Ισως πρόκειται για καλή περίπτωση κόμβου που θα γεφυρώσει τα nodes στην Ανατολική πλευρά της Αττικής αφού είναι κάπου στη μέση μεταξύ Παλλήνης / Ραφήνας και Πεντέλης / Σπάτων.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Dti thanks για το notification  :: 

Έχω ήδη στείλει e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση. Κατά 99% έχουμε οπτική επαφή και πιθανότατα να γίνει πολύ καλό link. 
Όσο για την επαφή του με Παλλήνη μου φαίνεται δύσκολη υπόθεση γιατί υπαρχουν αρκετοί λόφοι που εμποδίζουν την ορατότητα προς Ανατολή.

Λύσεις όμως μπορούν να βρεθούν

----------


## gremlin

::  ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ 3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΡΩΠΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ .ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΣΤΟ PCMASTER ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΩΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.

----------


## xaotikos

> ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ 3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΡΩΠΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ .ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΣΤΟ PCMASTER ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΩΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.


Το άρθρο στο pcmaster το διάβασες. Το http://www.awmn.gr/QuickStart.htm και το email που σου ήρθε με την εγγραφή σου όμως δεν νομίζω να τα κοίταξες  ::  
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο link που έχω στην υπογραφή μου και ξαναέρχεσαι με πιο συγκεκριμένες απορίες

----------


## papashark

> ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ 3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΡΩΠΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ .ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΣΤΟ PCMASTER ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΩΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.


1) Ακόμα παράκληση να μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζετε.

2) Μόλις τελειώσατε με αυτά που σας πρότινε να κάνετε ο Xaotikos, να πάτε να διαβάσετε τον τυπικό εξοπλισμό στις ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

R.T.F.Ms !!!

----------


## Komis

> Γεια και από μένα. Είμαι ο κόμβος #595 και μένω 150 μέτρα από το Carrefour. Νομίζω ότι μια συνάντηση μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο είναι απαραίτητη για να δούμε πόσα άτομα είμαστε, που ακριβώς μένουμε και που μπορούμε να έχουμε AP.


άλλος ένας από Γέρακα και μάλιστα πολύ κοντά στα carrefour επί της λεωφ.μαραθώνος - είμαι ο κόμβος #156 αλλά τότε έμενα στο κερατσίνι

ενδιαφέρομαι.......

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Komis κάνε postreply στο topic Meeting μηνός -> Meeting Ανατολικής Αττικής οτι θα έρθεις και στείλε pm στον Capvar ή μήνυμα για επιβεβαίωση

----------


## Komis

λοιπόν καινούργιο node στην καινούργια μου κατοικία πλέον

έχουμε και λέμε Node #2080: komis στο περίπου πάντα

----------

